# III HAS CRASHED THE .ME REACTION STOCK MARKET



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 16, 2020)

MUCH ABOVE AVERAGE WITH 900% INFLATION LEVELS 

@III


----------



## Krezo (Apr 16, 2020)

Looksmaxing


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 16, 2020)

WITH NO SURVIVORS


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Ty for looksmaxing tips


----------



## Saltner (Apr 16, 2020)

Is it me or did the forum crashed/became slow a while ago? Could it be his reactmaxxing?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 16, 2020)

Its over


----------



## Elias (Apr 16, 2020)

Offtopic @Lorsss


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the wonderful looksmaxing advice


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Apr 16, 2020)

_SITE HAS BEEN FUCKED IN THE AS, KNAJJD MIGHT AS WELL BAN IT AS A WHOLE_​


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 16, 2020)

he's hyperinflating the reaction to posts ratio.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 16, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Seriously can’t these useless incels for mods disable spammers. Like 100 per hour seems like a easy function to add. But they are more worried about Knajjid seeing gay porn and losing his innocence.


----------



## AngryAsianManlet (Apr 16, 2020)

brutal


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Apr 16, 2020)

Itz time


----------

